# 2018 Season so far



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Well work able broke me to the point I had to hobble into my hunting areas. I fell a couple times and had to re zero on my second day. lost 2 days hunting to having to work. Seen several deer only 1 shooter Buck but he was in hot pursuit of a doe and at the rate they were running aint sure they stopped yet. Had pictures on trail cams of some nice shooters but failed to see any during shooting hours. my son came up and was setting on the porch when a real high racked misfit showed up at 45 yards in the front yard. Go figure it was about 11 at night. Now Dad on the other hand shot his limit on the first day(1 buck & 1 doe). Hope to make it back up around Christmas for a little more hunting its antlerless only then doe .Heres Dads 2 deer.



 

80 years old and still shoots them in the ear. Love spending time with him sharing what we both really enjoy. It was really different without mom there to share it with. Did a lot of inner thinking and talking with her.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 8


----------



## against.the.grain (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like a great time Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 2, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks good. Nice 8 pointer!


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 2, 2018)

Great story and time spent with your dad .. still making memories...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Nature Man (Dec 2, 2018)

Savor the time with your Dad! Deer can wait! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like a great time with your dad, glad you got to get away! Tony


----------

